# His battle is over



## Fulford15

So sorry for you & your dads horse... just looking at that picture brought tears to my eyes! :-( Rest In Peace


----------



## Spotted

So sorry for your loss  You did the best you could of for him.


----------



## Cacowgirl

So sorry for this loss to your family.It's always sad to lose our beloved friends.


----------



## With Grace

I'm tearing up for you...so sorry.


----------



## ThePaintGirl

I keep thinking I need to soak his feed, check the weather to decide what blanket he should wear, check how many bags of his feed we have, check the price of shoes for him for next summer, and it keeps hitting me that Im never gonna do any of those things for him again


----------



## Mochachino

Im so sorry...tears me up just reading this. They are often such a part of the family and when they leave it is just as hard. I'm sure you have many good memories that you will keep of him forever.


----------



## Horsnaround64

So sorry RIP Hurr-Hurr


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I'm so sorry for you and your dad's loss. :-( Many ((((hugs)))).


----------



## WesternRider88

I'm so sorry, just reading that made me cry. RIP Hurr-Hurr.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I am so sorry for your loss. Big hugs.


----------



## beau159

Tearing up here too. 

I just had to put my horse down in September, so the pain is still fresh. 

I feel for you and your family.


----------



## ThePaintGirl

I keep looking at pictures of him and I still think if I go outside Ill see him, hug him, and kiss him. 

Thank you for all the comforts


----------



## gunslinger

ThePaintGirl said:


> BWe buried him last night by my truck's headlights, down by our old windmill where the grass is always greenest. He had his Champion halter on, and we put a big bag of carrots by his head, and we dumped some senior feed next to him (he always dumped it out of his bucket, so we did it for him) and I gave him one last hug and kiss.



What a wonderful tribute and such a nice way to bury him with the things you know he loved. I hope I'm as fortunate as he when I pass.

I've got no words that'll heal your heart, but rather, pray our merciful god be with you as you morn. May god find a way to heal your broken heart.

I know it hurts......and I'm sorry.


----------



## wetrain17

my deepest condolences


----------



## Inga

My heart is breaking for you and your father. It is obvious by that picture that he meant the world to your dad. Prayers for healing for both of your hearts. Rest in Peace Sweet boy, you are missed.


----------



## ThePaintGirl

I just uncovered this wonderful picture of him


----------



## alexis rose

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## imhispunkin

Rest In Peace, Hurr-Hurr.....Im so sorry for your loss


----------



## egrogan

Gorgeous boy- love that perfect heart on his forehead. So sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## Oldhorselady

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is very hard. While you will never forget, you will start to put the pain aside and remember the good times. It takes time to cope and get in a new routine. They are in our lives for so long and it's hard to believe when they are no longer here. Hugs.


----------



## Inga

ThePaintGirl said:


> I just uncovered this wonderful picture of him


 
Look at that perfect heart on his forehead. He was a beautiful boy. Thank God for all the wonderful memories of him. I am sorry for your loss and to your father who loved him so much as well.


----------



## Barrelracer00

I'm so sorry. I know its so hard to loose a loved horse. They really are part of the family...
R.I.P Hurr Hurr ):


----------



## ThePaintGirl

I went out to the barn to feed our 4 horses tonight. My gelding walked in first, and this guy has NEVER greeted anyone in the 2 years Ive owned him, you rarely even hear him make a sound. He greeted me the _exact_ same way Braveheart use to. It nearly broke my heart, but it made me feel like Braveheart is still here, waiting for his pile of hay.


----------



## ThePaintGirl

I just found his sale photo! I cannot believe I found this!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

I'm so sorry to learn of your loss. Reading your posts and seeing the photo of him with your dad absolutely broke my heart. Sending hugs your way.


----------

